# Ayuda con robot de sumo



## Ilidan (Dic 30, 2011)

Hola a todos, estoy pensando en montar un robot de sumo para una competencia que se realiza anualmente en mi país, y quisiera algo de ayuda para empezar, mi idea es utilizar el pic 16F84 y sensores infrarrojos CNY70 para no salir del ring, pero mi mayor problema es donde conseguir las partes para el cuerpo del robot. Agradecería cualquier consejo, opinión o sugerencia que pudieran ofrecerme, ya que todavía soy nuevo en este tema  desde ya muchas gracias.


----------

